# My first HDR picture!



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 22, 2012)

Have fun guys


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

My first impression is the oversaturated sunrise but the foreground is evenly exposed. I like how when the sun is just below the horizon and illuminates the cloud layers bringing out their hues.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2012)

It is oversaturated. The foreground greens are very bright, almost glowing. Reduce the saturation and the sky should fall in line.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Its much better than the original. A good HDR doesnt yell out IM HDR, NOW GET YOUR SUNGLASSES. A good HDR should just look like a really good photo. Now we arent talking about composition or subject matter. While your pic is a pretty good HDR image it just isnt a very interesting image. (To me). When you look in the viewfinder and just before you press the shutter button, take another look and think about whether that pic is one you would hang on the wall. If its not, think about why and change it. There should be some reason for every photo.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> There should be some reason for every photo.



But the value of, or the reason for, a photograph doesn't lie in whether or not someone would hang it on their wall, does it?


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > There should be some reason for every photo.
> ...



Not at all. But if you take a final look at it and it could be considered good enough that it could be hung on the wall then it makes more sense to take the pic. If it doesnt look very good, then how it could be made better should be considered before you click the shutter. If the pic doesnt look good enough to hang then why take it? And by looks I mean also from an interest point of view. Just clicking away with out thinking and posting them here hoping someone will say something nice about it doesnt make much sense to me. If you think before you shoot Im sure the quality of your work will improve dramatically.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...



I'm not concerned, at all, with the quality of my work. More importantly, my clients are quite happy with it.

I just thought yours was an interesting comment; that there should be a "reason" for every photo, and you often refer to that; very often, in fact, by asking if a photo is worthy to be hung on a wall...


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

To SteveD I really dont want to have a discussion with you about what Ive said or what I think. Its interesting that you arent concerned about the quality of your work. So far thats been obvious.

To Link the World, why so uptight when given some C&C? If you are just going to test software you could spend 10 seconds and give some thought to what you are shooting and your composition. That goes for every shot you take. Of course if you continue to take your pics without thinking, as you admit to, then every once in a while you will get it right. Just not this time.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> To SteveD I really dont want to have a discussion with you about what Ive said or what I think. Its interesting that you arent concerned about the quality of your work. So far thats been obvious.



My main form of photography has _nothing _to do with HDR, Bynx. In all probability, you've not seen what my works is comprised of. I mess around with it but, to be entirely honest, it's little more than a goof for me. I know more than a few _true _professionals (think National Geographic level guys) who have very little good to say about it. It's like selective coloring. It can easily be overdone and, often, is.

By and large, and with only a few exceptions, the professional community laughs at people who take HDR so seriously...


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you miss my point. Its just that if you are going to go through the effort to get the camera gear out then its not so much what it is you are taking but how it looks to you. Someone who cares can make a pile of pig poop look like something nice, while someone who doesnt care cant make a shot of the eiffel tower look good. I guess that old adage about garbage in garbage out applies here. Some effort on how you are pointing your camera goes a long way -- even if you are just testing software.

When you said....To me it doesnt even really look like an HDR picture toned down.  What does it look like to you? I cant tell if you liked it better or not.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:


> I dont care about c&c, but your whole "there should be a reason for every photo" comment and how we need to "think" before we need to picture just makes you sound like ....well something I cant say on this message board.



^^^^^

That...


----------



## EDL (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go again......


----------



## EDL (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:


> I dont care about c&c



So then why did you say in your initial post?



> I figured I would post it to get some C&C


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 23, 2012)

The infighting and goading gets old. 

What Bynx is trying to say is this picture looks like something that had zero brain cells applied to it. I agree with him. Based on the composition and the processing, Bynx nailed it. I also don't like how OP can't take CC and turns snide at the thought of _putting some thought into his pictures. 

_OP-- If YOU don't want to think about the image before you take it, then *why do you post here and want us to think about the image? *Bynx has offered thoughtful criticism to you, when applied to your photo made it less bad (but still bad). Right now the original picture looks like a very bad cell phone snap edited to high hell. 

And Steve, sometimes I can't tell if you're forming your opinion about things, or just being contradictory toward Bynx to get a rise out of him. 

This thread is a train wreck.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:


> If a mod is reading this, please lock this thread.



Not your choice. 


You do not own this thread or this forum, or do you?

I'm siding with Bynx on this one.  It's not that you need to contemplate for hours about every image you try to create, oh wait you had no thought process at all, therefor you didn't really create anything.  

You merely took a badly composed snapshot of an average morning sunrise.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:


> Ok, this is toned down? You think it is better? To me it doesnt even really look like an HDR picture toned down.
> 
> View attachment 18046



So all artistic reasoning aside....

So, I might ask, what does an "HDR" image look like to you?  Do you understand the basic concepts of what "HDR" means or what it was first intended to provide a photographer?

or maybe...

So, what is the *dynamic **range* of these images?

Or perhaps, what was the *dynamic **range* of these scenes?

About "dynamic range" - Open Photography Forums
About "high dynamic range" - Open Photography Forums


Here is a nice example(to me) of an HDR image.

Night time Panorama of Rotterdam Skyline from the Euromast - Open Photography Forums


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

We do have a "Just for Fun" forum for posting shots you don't want critique on... everyplace else is "fair game". I agree with Bynx and Rotanimod on everything they said, btw!

You can get decent shots out of that Coolpix 510 "bridge" if you try... but you can also easily turn out cell phone style crap if you shoot without thinking, or overedit.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 23, 2012)

EDL said:


> LinkTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care about c&c
> ...



Seems like he is saying, that the critique of the image does not bother him, but the following comments of thoughtlessness and being accused of fishing for compliments does. Not that he doesn't want C&C.

You guys are doing a great job showing the new members the ropes.
I see a lot of inflammatory commentary being passed off as "thoughtful critique" here.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Ballistics, that is YOUR opinion, and your words, not his. I dont see that he is saying that at all. I dont know why its inflammatory to just suggest one to take a second and actually look in the viewfinder before you take the picture. Maybe then you will see that a slight movement one way or the other makes a nicer looking picture. If you cant even suggest that without a war going on and people like yourself drawing sides, then what exactly can we say here? The OP asked for C&C. That was given on the HDR aspects of his shot and he took it to heart and made the alteration. Then left it hanging in the air whether he liked it or not himself. Ive asked him whether he did or not and he never bothered to respond. Finally comments were made about the composition which, to me, didnt look very good but Im sure could have been better with just a few seconds of thought. Is that too much to expect?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 23, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Seems like he is saying, that the critique of the image does not bother him, but the following comments of thoughtlessness and being accused of fishing for compliments does. Not that he doesn't want C&C.
> 
> You guys are doing a great job showing the new members the ropes.
> I see a lot of inflammatory commentary being passed off as "thoughtful critique" here.



Inflammatory commentary on an anonymous Internet forum? Whaaaaaat? No way.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ballistics, that is YOUR opinion, and your words, not his. I dont see that he is saying that at all.



Which is why I said "seems like". 



> I dont know why its inflammatory to just suggest one to take a second and actually look in the viewfinder before you take the picture. Maybe then you will see that a slight movement one way or the other makes a nicer looking picture. If you cant even suggest that without a war going on and people like yourself drawing sides, then what exactly can we say here? The OP asked for C&C. That was given on the HDR aspects of his shot and he took it to heart and made the alteration. Then left it hanging in the air whether he liked it or not himself. Ive asked him whether he did or not and he never bothered to respond. Finally comments were made about the composition which, to me, didnt look very good but Im sure could have been better with just a few seconds of thought. Is that too much to expect?



It's a matter of couth and tact. Without naming names, there are members here who have recently called other's work "crap" and consider their opinion of photography factual. You can say whatever you want, but there are ways to avoid conflict. I just find it odd that people freely say what they want in a derogatory manner, but when people get defensive, people act surprised and tell them it's what they asked for. 
You can be blunt and honest without being offensive. 



> If the pic doesnt look good enough to hang then why take it? And by looks I mean also from an interest point of view. Just clicking away with out thinking and posting them here hoping someone will say something nice about it doesnt make much sense to me. If you think before you shoot Im sure the quality of your work will improve dramatically.



If you don't see how this can be taken offensively, or that this could have been put completely different then I don't think there is much left to say.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:
			
		

> ^Ok, cool. You have every picture you post be worthy of hanging it on your wall, and I will just click away with out thinking^
> 
> If I am going to test this HDR software with a quick picture, I can either walk outside my backdoor, or I can fly to Paris and get a picture of the Eiffel Tower. You never wanted to try a software/technique/new lens and too a picture of your keyboard or something? Lighten up man, not every picture needs to make sense.



You know, Bynx is pretty good, especially with the HDR stuff. He was trying to help... and made some good suggestions! Your sarcasm and attitude will probably keep many of us who have been at this a while, from even trying to assist you. We do this for free.. and sometimes put a lot of thought and effort into it. If you are just going to blow off C&C with smart remarks, why should be even bother trying to help?


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 24, 2012)

LinkTheWorld said:


> ^Thank you for the great point. I already thanked Bynx for his help. Everyone is happy.  Have a great night.



Cheeky and snide. This is how you've conducted yourself through this whole thread. No one likes a smart @$$. You don't seem to realize how self-contradictory you've been through this whole thread.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> And Steve, sometimes I can't tell if you're forming your opinion about things, or just being contradictory toward Bynx to get a rise out of him.



I express my opinion. In that regard, I'm actually a lot like Bynx, in that I don't care if anyone likes my opinion. The difference between us lies in the fact that I just happen to possess the ability to express my opinions with a modicum of tact. 

If I've learned one thing in the HDR forum, it's that you can't contradict anything Bynx says without getting a rise out of him. He takes differing opinions personally.

That's just not healthy.

Let me ask you, though: Do you think I should just agree with him so he doesn't get upset?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 24, 2012)

The thing is you dont have an opinion. You just grab hold of someone else's. You give bad advice to people and clearly dont know what youre talking about. Usually all you say is "I dig it". Ya right daddy-o. That helps everyone a lot. You are just a troll here looking for trouble, contributing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> The thing is you dont have an opinion. You just grab hold of someone else's. You give bad advice to people and clearly dont know what youre talking about. Usually all you say is "I dig it". Ya right daddy-o. That helps everyone a lot. You are just a troll here looking for trouble, contributing absolutely nothing.



Feel free to point out where I've given someone "bad advice", or where I've grabbed hold of someone else's opinion as my own. If I have such a rich history of both, you should be able to provide numerous examples.

As I mentioned earlier, most of the professional photographic world views HDR as gimmicky, and laugh at the people who take it so seriously. For me, HDR is a goof. It's the new "selective coloring". It's fun to mess around with, but I don't really care if I'm doing it well or not, because other avenues of photography are what make me money. And I certainly don't care if you and your fan club like what I post. Honestly, I don't know that it's possible for me to care _less_.

And if I like something, yeah, I say "I dig it". Again, if you don't like that, I don't care. My God, I just don't really care. Frankly, it's kind of funny that you even take issue with it.

Now, howsabout those copious examples of me giving people bad advice and adopting the opinions of others?

Or are you just blowin' smoke?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a quick one you passed out yesterday......

Maybe dial back the yellows and greens a bit, to take some of the harshness out of the grass? The green is _really _saturated in a few of those...

That wasnt the way to fix the color and it wasnt a saturation problem. Here you clearly dont understand color.

And when you say "I dig it"....why not explain what it is you "dig" about it. I like it, I dont like it. Its good, Its bad....these say nothing without a bit of explanation or clarification. Think about that the next time you "dig' something.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

OK guys, we get it, you don't play well together.  In the meantime your little feud has completely derailed the thread and apparently driven off a new member.  If the pics in your avatars are actually you, you are both adults.... Maybe put away the pissing contest? OR go start your own thread to fight it out in


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Here is a quick one you passed out yesterday......
> 
> Maybe dial back the yellows and greens a bit, to take some of the harshness out of the grass? The green is _really _saturated in a few of those...
> 
> That wasnt the way to fix the color and it wasnt a saturation problem. Here you clearly dont understand color.



You're wrong. Period. Dialing back the yellows and greens absolutely _would _have taken away a bit of the harshness of the color. Is it the only way to address it? No. But just because it isn't "the Bynx way" doesn't mean it's wrong.

So, given that it would have taken care of the issue, the advice cannot be dismissed as "bad".

But, hey, you said all I do is give bad advice. So, how about some more examples? Surely, you have them. And what of where I'm adopting the opinions of others as my own?

No?

Huh...



> And when you say "I dig it"....why not explain what it is you "dig" about it. I like it, I dont like it. Its good, Its bad....these say nothing without a bit of explanation or clarification. Think about that the next time you "dig' something.



I really can't believe you need to have this explained to you.

If I say I dig something, that means I like it. There may or may not be one thing in particular that I like. More often than not, I'm commenting on the photo in its totality. It tells the poster that, to me, it's an overall pleasing image. Apparently, the only person who doesn't grasp that concept is you...


----------

